# Randy Couture Book something outta Jerry Springer (spoiler)



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

Just finished his autobiography and I never knew randy's life was so messed up, I don't wanna spoil it all for those who want to read it but you can tell after reading that what could explain why Randy Cheats on all of his wives and girlfriends. I felt bad for randy's first wife though.

After reading the book the rumor of him Sleeping with Gina Carano does not sound unrealistic.

Randy's mom is a real B*tch in this book. She told him he had no balls for cheating on his 2nd wife trish, and would wake him up many times at night just to scold him, but his mom was a slut having lied to randy about who his real father was, and randy found out she was loose and sleeping around with different men.

Randy had a falling out with Team Quest because, Team Quest lost respect for randy when he left Trish, Randy lied to Lindland and Hendo about his affair with Kim, They liked Trish, Hendo and his wife were good friends with Trish and liked her, Randy couldn't say anything to Hendo because it would make him look a hypocrit because he was the guy who told Hendo to get back with his wife and work it out.

This explains why Hendo and Randy are no longer best buds like they used to be, Hendo looked up to randy like an older brother who gave him advice and he lost respect for randy for leaving trish.


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Randy is a lot like Evander Holyfield. On tv they seem like Mr. Morals but in truth but they are sexed up maniac pervs.


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

GrabthemCakes said:


> Randy is a lot like Evander Holyfield. On tv they seem like Mr. Morals but in truth but they are sexed up maniac pervs.


haha I was thinking the exact same thing! Evander and randy is a good comparison both claimed to be strong Christians but have cheated many times on their wives.

but seriously Randy's mom is a real B$tch, in the book she was scolding randy for divorcing his 2nd wife and cheating on her and later on randy finds out right after TUF 1 that the dad he thought was his dad might not of been his dad, that his mom had multiple affairs with many different men.

Randys mom also hates KIM couture, she told randy she would not go to his fight if KIM was allowed into the ring.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't remember Randy saying he was a great husband or something. The Captain America thing is just something Rogan likes to say, as far as I can tell.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

yeah Randy pretty much abondonned his First wife, then started cheating on his second once the ufc made him a Rockstar.
Im sure he is a really nice guy, but he is no family man whatsover.
Now Fedor on the other hand is a real family guy, you can tell by how ugly his wife is.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

GrabthemCakes said:


> Randy is a lot like Evander Holyfield. On tv they seem like Mr. Morals but in truth but they are sexed up maniac pervs.


I understand what your saying, but Randy is only Mr. Moral when it comes to how he treats his body, and work ethic.

Never pretends to be some great family man, never heard him say anything bout anybodys personal life.

Has henderson only been married once? because he seems pretty happy with his wife now(if you go by twitter)


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think that the Mr. Moral tag has been put on him by the fans, not by himself. I've never heard him call anyone out for their immoral activity (barring the hendo incident, but I don't know anything of it). 

He is simply a nice guy in interviews and on camera, plus he shows a ton of respect regarding his career.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Man, what is up with these MMA fighters? I don't know who has the most tortured pasts: porn stars or UFC stars (Tito, Matt Hughes, Randy). Chuck, with his crazy eyes, seems to have had the most stable upbringing and family life of all. And he's been heavily self sedated and drugged up for years and years regardless...

I think I'd just rather see these guys fight then hear about their painfully twisted pasts. Pass on the autobio...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> Now Fedor on the other hand is a real family guy, you can tell by how ugly his wife is.


ha ha, ain't that the truth!


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Id Randy and Hendo were still tight it would probably help both of them a lot


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Man, what is up with these MMA fighters? I don't know who has the most tortured pasts: porn stars or UFC stars (Tito, Matt Hughes, Randy). Chuck, with his crazy eyes, seems to have had the most stable upbringing and family life of all. And he's been heavily self sedated and drugged up for years and years regardless...
> 
> I think I'd just rather see these guys fight then hear about their painfully twisted pasts. Pass on the autobio...


Getting hit in the head repeatedly fucks you up, go figure.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Fighters are virile, hard working, healthy guys who don't spend a lot of time at home. Add to that the fact that they are well known/famous and probably have hot women throwing themselves at them on a daily basis, and you have the perfect recipe for marital disaster.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Godzuki said:


> Fighters are virile, hard working, healthy guys who don't spend a lot of time at home. Add to that the fact that they are well known/famous and probably have hot women throwing themselves at them on a daily basis, and you have the perfect recipe for marital disaster.


Quoted for truth. Adam Sandler had a line in Funny People that put it in to perspective "It's real easy to sit back and judge when nobody wants to f*ck you"


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

DeanoMeano said:


> I don't wanna spoil it all for those who want to read it


:confused02: Really? You really don't want to? lol



DeanoMeano said:


> After reading the book the rumor of him Sleeping with Gina Carano does not sound unrealistic.


Hell No! Just cause he trained her and their close doesn't mean she'll just sleep with him. I think statements like that are just psychological ways for us justify that she'll ever sleep with ugly guys like us.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

that guy.... is my hero


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

dafunguru said:


> :confused02: Really? You really don't want to? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hell No! Just cause he trained her and their close doesn't mean she'll just sleep with him. I think statements like that are just psychological ways for us justify that she'll ever sleep with ugly guys like us.


lol Randy is not a pretty boy but the guy is a stud...And he has the capability to seduce a young girl like gina.

If you interested in his book its pretty crazy stuff, because Randy is a christian and always thanks jesus but he is a bad guy. He has that good guy image but you cannot respect him for doing what he did to those women, I mean ya at least he was honest but its pretty messed up.

He should really seek a psychiatrist, but his mom is a hypocrite and has a lot to do with why randy pretty much cheats on his wives and girlfriends.

In his book he talked about how he would bang the crap out of girls while he was away and still married to his first wife. His wife caught him banging his future 2nd wife trish in the class room and he ran fast lol.

I still find it funny how his mom was scolding him saying he had no balls for doing that to trish but randy's mom did the same things but WORSE to other men.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Godzuki said:


> Fighters are virile, hard working, healthy guys who don't spend a lot of time at home. Add to that the fact that they are well known/famous and probably have hot women throwing themselves at them on a daily basis, and you have the perfect recipe for marital disaster.


Truth. :thumbsup:



Halebop said:


> Quoted for truth. Adam Sandler had a line in Funny People that put it in to perspective "It's real easy to sit back and judge when nobody wants to f*ck you"


Lol. :thumb02:


----------

